# Moin Moin



## MaxMuster (7 Juli 2016)

Moin aus dem Norden,

an alle hier on Board, hoffe auf regen Kontakt


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Juli 2016)

MaxMuster schrieb:


> Moin aus dem Norden,



War mit zu rechnen bei der Überschrift 

Willkommen, an uns solls nicht liegen mit dem Kontakt


----------



## General (7 Juli 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Max100 (8 Juli 2016)

Moin, Moin zurück


----------



## Akrueger100 (8 Juli 2016)

Gude aus Hessen und Herzlich Wilkommen:thumbup:​


----------



## FourTwoZero (16 Juli 2016)

Herzlich Willkommen


----------

